# Using 2 x cabs on the one head - different ways to connect?



## bluffalo (Jan 26, 2018)

This is probably mega noob.....

I have a 6505 and a Orange PPC412, and I'm in a drums/one guitar/one bass instrumental band at this point in time. The only effect I have and use and am interested in using is a delay. Have a DM2-W and DD7.

Available car space has prevented me from ever investigating or considering purchasing a second cabinet, however the car has died and I'm thinking about ways for the band to sound "bigger" by using stereo or at least two cabinets on either side of the stage / rehearsal room and with that buying a new car to fit two cabinets!

So - I gather I can run from one of the outputs on the 6505 to the first cabinet, and then link from the first cabinet to the second cabinet after reading the orange website i think it was, but, since there is two outputs on the 6505, does it make a difference running each cab off each output?

And - I can't run stereo for delays can I? That requires two amps?

Do I get another PPC412, or another cab with the same 412 ohm rating


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 26, 2018)

The speaker jacks on the back of the 6505 are wired in parallel, so the loads are divided.

For example, you have two 16 ohm cabs. Plug one into one jack on the head, the other 16 ohm cab into the other jack on the head. The total load the amp sees is 8 ohms, so make sure the impedance selector is set to 8 ohms.

Two cabs of different impedance, things can get tricky, and you’ll have a mismatch. I don’t know how tolerant the 6505 is of that.


----------



## Shask (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah, typically you just plug both cabs into the back of the head. The impedance usually halves (so, two 16 ohm cabs have a total impedance of 8 ohms). It does get weird with cabs of different impedance, so definitely buy the same. I have 2 cabs I have never used with the same tube amp because they are different impedances, and their total Mathematically is something weird, like 6.3 ohms or something.

No, you cannot run stereo delays because you only have one poweramp. (The one inside the 6505). You need two poweramps at least for that.

Two cabs will definitely sound bigger, but 2 amps would sound massively bigger. Something like the 6505 with its cab, and then a Mesa Recto with its own cab will sound massive.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 26, 2018)

Shask said:


> I have 2 cabs I have never used with the same tube amp because they are different impedances, and their total Mathematically is something weird, like 6.3 ohms or something.



For what it’s worth I’ve been reading the Mesa Recto manual in preparation for my new amp (which arrived today and is sat in my car mocking me until the work day is over) and Mesa specifically mention you can run mismatched loads with the Rectos, and even encourage trying it for a different tone. You could probably run that 6.3 ohm load on the 4 ohm tap of your triple recto no problem.


----------



## Shask (Jan 26, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> For what it’s worth I’ve been reading the Mesa Recto manual in preparation for my new amp (which arrived today and is sat in my car mocking me until the work day is over) and Mesa specifically mention you can run mismatched loads with the Rectos, and even encourage trying it for a different tone. You could probably run that 6.3 ohm load on the 4 ohm tap of your triple recto no problem.



I have considered trying that..... plug the 16 ohm cab into the 16 ohm jack, and plug the 8 ohm cab into the 8 ohm jack..... for some reason I have just never tried it. I usually have my Axe-FX / Matrix power amp plugged into both cabs like that since it is a true stereo system.


----------

